# Rapala CD1



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Anybody use these? Smallest rapala they make. It's a countdown and I'm tearing up the trout in paint creek and the clinton with them and have had plenty of nice bass and panfish on them as well. Just wondering if anybody else has tried them out?


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

A buddy of mine has had the same results on paint creek fishing with those, but not me personally. He even nabbed an amazingly huge creek chub on one a few weeks back.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

They fish a little different than bigger rapalas IME. You have to fish them slower, even more so in faster water. See because of their size they don't have the stability in heavy current that a bigger lure does but once you get the hang of it WOW. I know I used one when they first came out and got a 1lb pumpkinseed on it, lost the lure the same day to a big bass and didn't replace it when I saw they were 6 bucks for sure a tiny lure, recently my Dad had two in his box he gave to me and the trout have been going crazy. Got a 13incher today on it. I think fishing for gills, crappie and perch could be killer with them. I think Cranks get overlooked for panfish myself, mainly because there isn't many out there. 

Try them on Union LK if you get a chance deep6in


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

DE82 said:


> Try them on Union LK if you get a chance deep6in


I seem to have such good luck with the 1.5" twister tails you recommended two years ago that it is hard to give up on those to try anything else out there. 

$6 is a little pricey and if you dont tie them just right they dont travel correctly, but other than that I agree very effective on the right day.... The trout on paint creek sure loved em from all I'm hearing.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

deep6in said:


> I seem to have such good luck with the 1.5" twister tails you recommended two years ago that it is hard to give up on those to try anything else out there.
> 
> $6 is a little pricey and if you dont tie them just right they dont travel correctly, but other than that I agree very effective on the right day.... The trout on paint creek sure loved em from all I'm hearing.


I normally tie a no-not fast snap to my line when ever I'm fishing. That way I can change from a small crank, spinner or jig with no problem. You can get them at cabelas, I use the large ones.


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

DE82 said:


> I normally tie a no-not fast snap to my line when ever I'm fishing. That way I can change from a small crank, spinner or jig with no problem. You can get them at cabelas, I use the large ones.


Hmm.... The snaps don't effect the travel/action of the lure? I have not tried them yet, but I have noticed when casting I've had my knot slip on the o/eye ring and the lure tracks abnormally- the snaps dont give you any issues?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

deep6in said:


> Hmm.... The snaps don't effect the travel/action of the lure? I have not tried them yet, but I have noticed when casting I've had my knot slip on the o/eye ring and the lure tracks abnormally- the snaps dont give you any issues?


Nope. I take off the split ring off the front of the rapala's too... no need for them with a snap. It also gives your jigs more action too. I use the "large" size....trust me it's not big, you don't want any smaller than the large


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I used to use ball bearing snaps when fishing raps until reading about this, I've used them for icefishing jigs in past but never thought about then for softwater lures.










I think Ken @KD's might have them, I know BPS does also Frank's in Linwood. 

CD1's are great little lures, as far the price goes I shop and find them pretty reasonable on ebay at times. 

I've found I like these stand alone duolocks too!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Burksee said:


> I used to use ball bearing snaps when fishing raps until reading about this, I've used them for icefishing jigs in past but never thought about then for softwater lures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess when you think about it 6 bucks for what it is, really isn't a bad price. It takes a lot to make a good lure that small, one that will hold up and not fall out of tune on every cast. 

I like those cross snaps for bigger fish and baits like when I'm walleye fishing the St.Clair river 

I've been using the fast snaps for years, NEVER had a fish break one or lost a fish because of them. I love them.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Mustad sells a product similar to the fast snaps. They are called snap hooks. They are bronze and come in 3 sizes...... I use 'em & like 'em.


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

what color you use?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

MstrAngle said:


> what color you use?


Black/Silver is all you need.


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll also love the fas-snaps and duo-lok snaps. I primarily use the fas-snaps for ice fishing when using smaller baits. I use the larger size, the smaller ones are very difficult to snap on and off. I use the #1 dou-lok snaps when fishing soft water with larger baits, what a breeze it is to change lures. Works especially well on raps when you need that loose connection for optimum lure action.


----------

